# 9 speed Auto in Gen 2 CTD and Highway Shifting



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

So far my 9 sp holds 9 gear just fine, not much down shifting. Im still learning the shifting strategy of this car, it seems that it changes a lot while it warms up. Once it warms up it is predictable. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

sledstorm1 said:


> So far my 9 sp holds 9 gear just fine, not much down shifting. Im still learning the shifting strategy of this car, it seems that it changes a lot while it warms up. Once it warms up it is predictable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sounds similar to the Gen1 Diesel. In theory, an auto with more gears will shift more and tend to down shift on hills more often than an auto with fewer gears. So long as the RPMs are high enough and the hill is shallow enough to allow the car to make it up the hill with the HP and Torque it has (which the diesel has a fair bit of), then it shouldn't feel the need to downshift.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I'm probably not buying one anytime soon, but I'm glad to hear it! It's nice to be able to just drive along and never have the transmission change gears. If I was to buy one, I'd probably look for a 6 spd manual anyways, but you never know, the 9 spd does sound enticing.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I can't recall when my six speed downshifts on a hill even if big. I don't know what I would buy if I get a gen 2 ctd, my guess is the auto because I can get more options. My downside with that decision is the auto start stop which I am not a fan of at all. Have to figure out how to "delete" the auto stop feature.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I have two hills where the Vue (170hp 2.2l L4) will shift from 4th (OD) to 2nd and rev to 4000rpm to get up the hill.

The vue SOMETIMES shifts from 6th to 5th and 2000rpm on one and on the other will usually shift to the same (60mph).
The rest of time the fuel economy drops but the engine revs don't change and 6th gear is maintained.

Very grunty little engine we got on the diesel!


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Aranarth said:


> I have two hills where the Vue (170hp 2.2l L4) will shift from 4th (OD) to 2nd and rev to 4000rpm to get up the hill.
> 
> The vue SOMETIMES shifts from 6th to 5th and 2000rpm on one and on the other will usually shift to the same (60mph).
> The rest of time the fuel economy drops but the engine revs don't change and 6th gear is maintained.
> ...


I'm going to guess in the second part there where you put "the Vue sometimes shifts from 6th to 5th" you meant the Cruze?? haha


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I'm going to guess in the second part there where you put "the Vue sometimes shifts from 6th to 5th" you meant the Cruze?? haha


lol ooops yes.


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a 2017 diesel auto and you can defeat the start/stop by putting it in M (manual) and leaving it set to 9. It will drive as normal and will shift as if it were in D (Drive).


----------

